# finding solution



## shazlie khairen (Nov 12, 2009)

hi sir..actually i worry about my pigeon which is ill . my bird stop eating n losing weight as well. one more thing very obvious is the neck getting banding as time goes by...hopes u can help me on this matter.tq


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First of all you need to get your bird isolated from the others, and put him on a heating pad set on low. You have to hand feed your bird if he won't eat on his own, as that will bring them down quicker.

What symptoms does the bird have?

Follow these instructions:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8833


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

pleeese help, I have a baby for about 15 days, she has been doing fine but today the bottom of her crop is lumpy is this sour crop or something else what is sour crop and how should i treat her


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is this baby being fed by parents? If so, they are probably feeding her seeds which make the crop feel lumpy.


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

not being fed by parents we found her in a walgreens parking lot and been feeding her with exact baby food. we have a pet cockatoo that is 5 years old. we had to tube feed her when she was a baby. the pidgeon was about 2 weeks old when we found her, there is no bad oder coming from her and she acts fine. Thank you for your help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She may have canker, unless she is also eating seed. Canker is very treatable and not a big deal unless left untreated.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How is she acting ? ls she acting sick ? BTW - l think we have 2 different patients here on the same thread - perhaps a moderator should separate the threads ?


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

what is a canker? she is acting fine. she has plenty of energy but i dont know if i should feed her with more water in her formula


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

She doesn't need more water in her formula. She needs medicine to get rid of the canker. If it goes untreated they can die. I'm sure Jaye can tell you exactly what you need to get for her. You say you found her when she was about 2 weeks old, how old is she now. I think its great that you helped her and are trying to save her. You do know since she is hand raised she is not releasable. She needs parents to teach her to find food and to stay away from predators. So if your not able to keep her, which I hope you are, that she needs to be someones pet and put her up for adoption if you can't keep her. Thank you. min


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

what is a canker. and we are planning to keep her as a pet, we think she is about a month old. again her symptom is a lumpy crop


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I pm'd Jaye so hopefully he can help you. I'm new and I don't want to tell you something that may be wrong since I'm still learning myself. But Jaye really knows his stuff. Glad your keeping her. 

Hopefully someone can help you if Jaye isn't on the computer anymore. min


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Cracyracing, if you look at the top of this page it says Members, New post, calendar, search. Click on search and type in canker and then allot of threads will come up with the word canker in them. There is a good thread called Best Canker Cure and other Meds. Until someone can help you, you can read that and that may help you until someone can respond to your questions. Sorry someone hasn't been on to help you yet. I pm'd a couple of people so just be patient. Sorry I just don't know enough to help you. I know you need medicine called, Metronidazole (Flagyl) and/or spartix but can't explain how much or where to get it besides a vet. min


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you for your help mindy she is a beautiful bird. we lay on the carpet, my husband and she runs back and forth to us. we named her squeeky.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is great that your enjoying your squeeky. If it is a canker, have you checked her mouth and see what it looks like. See if its pink. See if there are any white spots. Does it smell. If it is a canker, you will need to get medicine for her, because they can grow and kill the bird. But others will explain more in detail. If I have the medicine that you need I will mail it to you. just send me your address. I will PM you and you can PM me back. min


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cracyracing said:


> what is a canker? she is acting fine. she has plenty of energy but i dont know if i should feed her with more water in her formula


Canker is a single parasite that many birds have in their system. It's especially common in Pigeons . It's not a big deal but you do need to treat her.
Can I ask where you live so I can direct you to the closest Pigeon supply?


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you charis my name is tracy and i live in corpus christi, tx


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

we just checked her mouth and there are no white spots or bad odor, her only sympom is a lumpy crop


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi there, Tracy...just because there are no white spots in the mouth, doesn't mean the baby does not have canker which is a mistake many make. In fact canker is most often present with out the spots in the mouth and throat. 
Just a minute and I'll post a link of the medicine.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go Tracy. Order the pill form. Let us know when it arrives and we can help you with a dose appopriate for your baby. You will need to weigh her with a kitchen scale in grams... so if you don't have a scale, perhaps you can borrow one.

http://globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=1&catalogno=1010-108


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

we live in corpus christi tx we checked her mouth it is pink with no white spots and no bad odor. her crop is now a little less lumpy maybe a little firm to the touch. thank you


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know what you're telling me Tracy and what I'm telling you is that they* can have canker without white spots or bad odor.*
I've never know a Pigeon that doesn't have canker in it's system. If you don't order it now, sooner or later you will need the medicine and it could be too late if you have to wait for it to be shipped to you.
Your call.


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

I didnt mean to send the same post again i was looking on page one of this thread and thought i didnt send it until i looked at page two. im not very good at this posting thing but im trying min is sending me some meds and i will give it to her right away. we have a umbrella cockatoo she is almost six years old now, she doesnt know she is a bird she is like a three year child. she has free run of the house and knows it. but i wouldnt know what to do without her. thank you for all your help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you...it's ok. Please order the medicine.


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you and goodnight


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodnight.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Canker (Trichomoniasis)*
Canker (trichomoniasis) is probably the most common disease affecting pigeons throughout the world. It is wide spread in feral and domestic pigeons, both fancy and racing and is also a major cause of death in budgies and canaries.
The disease is caused by the Trichomonad protozoa. There are different strains of the organism which vary widely in their ability to cause disease. Adult birds are often carriers - that is, they have the organism and spread it to other birds but look totally healthy themselves.
The organism is commonly spread through food and water by carrier birds and passed from parents to their young. Overcrowding, poor hygiene and other stress factors result in greater spread of infection and debilitate birds so that latent infections become active and cause disease. Canker lesions often become secondarily infected by bacteria and make the disease much worse.
In young birds poor growth and deaths are common. In older birds, weight loss and weakness or just poor performance, are indicators that there is an underlying trichomonal infection.
The common crop form of canker is the one most breeders are familiar with – the vomiting bird, the bird with froth at the beak, the bird slowly losing weight and eventually dying even though it appears to be eating. The crop form of canker usually results in constrictions forming in or around the crop, stopping the passage of seed and causing the bird to starve to death. A more sinister form of canker occurs in some cases, where the organism invades the liver and causes large cheesy abscesses full of organisms.
These birds show no symptoms until the abscesses are well established and most of these birds die of liver failure.
Avian veterinarians can often find the carrier birds by doing a crop-wash and finding the organism under the microscope. However, the bird with liver abscess may escape detection. Because the disease is so common, breeders should look to treating their flocks to either eradicate the organism or stop it from entering their stock.

Three forms are recognized affecting the pharynx, navel and internal organs respectively. The majority of adult pigeons are symptomless carriers of the organism but clinical cases may occur if the bird is under stress and in young pigeons the disease may be severe and even fatal. The disease is spread from adults to squabs in the crop milk and between pigeons through drinking water.

*Pharyngeal Form*
Cheesy yellow deposits are seen on the membranes of the pharynx at the back of the mouth. The deposits can affect food intake and also breathing.
Severely affected birds are depressed, food intake is reduced and they become emaciated. Affected birds may have diarrhea. Water intake may increase. In advanced stages a stringy mucous or putrid odor can be detected in the mouth. Throat Canker which forms a soft cheesy growth may be easily removed with a cotton bud dipped in aqueous iodine and glycerine, then treated with a standard veterinary cure.

*Navel Form*
This form occurs in young birds that are affected in the nest box from affected crop milk dripping onto the nest box floor. A typical cheesy yellow deposit is present under the skin at the navel and it may spread from here to the internal organs.

*Internal Form*
The internally affected organs include liver, crop and lung in which the cheesy yellow deposits may be found. The clinical signs of the internal form vary depending upon the organ involved but usually diarrhea and emaciation are a feature of this condition.

*Treatment*
All infected birds should be isolated as it is readily spread to any bird in low condition via the feed or drinkers. Canker does not require routine treatment but, may be monitored by regular clinical inspection of faeces and treated only as required. Canker equilibrium imbalance is often a secondary infection to a more serious disease. Therefore it does not make sense to attempt to completely eradicate this protozoan with routine treatment but only maintain a natural equilibrium within the immune system. Only treat as a cure for badly infected birds (imbalances) It can be cured within 3~5 days plus for 3~5 days convalescence. Dimetridazole is very effective against Trichomonas. All susceptible and in contact birds would be treated for a period of seven days. In some birds a broad-spectrum antibiotic or multi vitamin may be recommended. Flagyl is another antibiotic that is used as an anti-canker drug. Carnidazole is the generic name for all anti canker drugs – 1x10mg tablet is given for an adult pigeon and half (5mg) is given for a newly weaned pigeon. This is a single oral dose.
Diagnosis has to be `based on the clinical signs in the living birds. Samples of crop smears are positive in the majority of adult birds and diagnosis is dependent on the number of organisms present.
*Routine treatment:*
· Young pigeons at weaning
Adults:
· Before mating
· During the first part of the brooding period.
· After races when the birds have been in the travel boxes for a long time
Note: In preventive treatment use always more than one (at least two) anti canker drugs to prevent resistance and rotate them. In the cases of resistant strains I use combined drug medication: Spartrix (Carnidazole) – morning; Emtryl (Dimetridazole) – afternoon.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

May I ask a (perhaps naive) Q....?

Charis, et al.; is this lumpy crop symptomatic of canker ? 

Because this is a first for me...I was more familiar with the symptoms Plamenh pasted above....but I have never heard of lumpy crop being a red flag of canker....


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Jaye said:


> May I ask a (perhaps naive) Q....?
> 
> Charis, et al.; is this lumpy crop symptomatic of canker ?
> 
> Because this is a first for me...I was more familiar with the symptoms Plamenh pasted above....but I have never heard of lumpy crop being a red flag of canker....


Canker can form a nodule/lump in the crop, as it can in the throat too. Then crop can also be completely blocked by that growth and bird cannot digest at all. Most people look for standard symptoms in canker, but they may be missing or showing alternated.
Best bet when one treats bird for unknown problem is to treat for canker, cocci, worms and then go for whatever is required according rermaining symptoms.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Very good -thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great post plamenh.


----------



## cracyracing (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you everybody for your help. our cockatoo has not had any direct contact with the baby. the baby is in her own cage, should i be worried that angel could get canker. if so should i give her some med. when she was 6 months old she had all of her shots. she has never been sick in 6 years. thank you tracy


----------

